# Clenbuterol



## Lesjohnson (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi. I am in need of advice on clen. So I can get the best out of them. I am currently weight training and on a lean diet plan. I have a personnel traininer who runs a group class on Strenghth increase and nutrition expert. I eat very clean I.e meat and nuts for breakfast, lean meats and veg. 

Also taking supplants bca 3:1:1 ratio
L-Leuicine tablets 30 a day split in 3 10's... Pre load in the morning... Anabolic drive after training. I was 17.5 stone at the start but shed 3 stone on the plan and gained strength and muscle mass. But now I want to strip my body fat. Sort of cheat for now.. What is the best way to take clen and will it affect the supplements I am taking?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2013)

Lesjohnson, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## blergs. (Apr 24, 2013)

Lesjohnson said:


> Hi. I am in need of advice on clen. So I can get the best out of them. I am currently weight training and on a lean diet plan. I have a personnel traininer who runs a group class on Strenghth increase and nutrition expert. I eat very clean I.e meat and nuts for breakfast, lean meats and veg.
> 
> Also taking supplants bca 3:1:1 ratio
> L-Leuicine tablets 30 a day split in 3 10's... Pre load in the morning... Anabolic drive after training. I was 17.5 stone at the start but shed 3 stone on the plan and gained strength and muscle mass. But now I want to strip my body fat. Sort of cheat for now.. What is the best way to take clen and will it affect the supplements I am taking?




I would get some whey protein ( its full of bcaas) and use thta 3X a day and use the bcaa's after training. personally i would get bulk bcaa powder and just add a scoop to water, Takes toomany pills for bcaa's.
as for clen and sups, i would  rec adding 1-3g taurine ed and try to eat atleast 1 banana a day to help with clen cramps. 
dose will vary, start low and work way up ( eg start at 40-60mcg)
Also maybe look into Keto with the clen.  
I rec CEM's clen because dosage seems on point, you DONT want overdosed clen. some places like to brag about how there products are all over dosed... to be thats nothing to be proud of, I want to know EXACTLY what I am taking in.

DO ALOT OF RESEARCH ON CLEN!

normally rec 4-6 weeks for clen runs.  but you need to do the leg work on research.

Good luck


----------



## charley (Apr 24, 2013)

_*Welcome!!!*_


----------



## brazey (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Your best bet would be a great whey protein to help your body out some. I think this would be a good start for you as well as a 
solid BCAA Supplement too. These two things will help you out a lot. I think that you could also use some fish oil in your reg.


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Sunsoutgunsout (May 7, 2013)

welcome to the boards. lots of great information


----------



## forumhacker (May 9, 2013)

i dont know why bbs bother with clen, clen is for highly aerobic cardio, only cyclists would benefit from it. thats 3hours cardio not 45 min on treadmill


----------

